# Timing belt change 300zx



## md80 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am getting ready to change the timing belt on my 1986 300zx non turbo.
The book is telling me that I have to remove the intake collector, the rocker arm covers,and to loosen the rocker arm shaft retaining bolts. ( I have changed a couple timing belts but never did any of these procedures ). Is this necessary on this engine?? or can I skip those steps?? thanks Md8


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can skip those steps.


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

The only reason I can think of doing the above is to avoid piston to valve contact.


----------

